# Shark Attacks...



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

...can be deadly but thankfully that did not happen even though we have been attracting them very frequently lately. Seriously though this was an interesting few days of diving. I have been slacking on making my videos but finally got caught up. The first one is from June 8th, Day 1 of the MBT Guns and Hoses tournament last weekend. We had some awesome dives with great viz. Had one pesky shark that followed us all the way back to the boat but we finished the day with some really good fish and we ended up with a few decent prizes.

https://vimeo.com/68338948

This next video was from June 15th. We shot some decent snapper but were bothered by sharks most of the day. We didn't exactly get our limit since Troy was only shooting bait fish with his elephant gun. The weatherman was wrong again but riding in a cat we didn't really notice that much of a difference. Had some rude fisherman that don't know the law. If you are going to be belligerent in front of your family please make sure you are right before you go around accusing people of breaking the law and threatening to report them to the police. 

https://vimeo.com/68586459

This last dive was June 16th on the Timber Holes. Didn't really see many fish down there. The only endangered species that we saw were barely legal and not worth shooting. We ended the day with 3 flounder, a black and lane snapper, plenty of mingos and 13 lobster. Those made a great couple of meals over the course of the next couple of days. My wife and I made lobster bisque, lobster Mac' and Cheese and then some sauteed tails paired with some really good steaks. If my wife were a bad cook maybe I could lose a few pounds.

https://vimeo.com/68606817








6 lobster in one dive!







Boiling the lobster and making the base for the bisque.







Chopping up the lobster tails.







Finished lobster bisque and ready to eat!







Lobster Mac' and Cheese


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome videos dude!
I feel like I look weird on video. 
Your lobster bisk looks awesome, guess thats what u get for marrying a chef.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice videos..


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Man the food looks great. Nice eating food that was swimming hours prior. COngrats on the awesome eats


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great great footage!!!!....Hell of a time!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Jeremy would you rather look like Bob the Builder?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm good, I'm just not used to seeing myself. 
My white helmet looks as bright as the sun down there.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

nice video, looks fun. I wish I could get back into diving up here. grew up diving the keys and lobstering and guess im spoiled with 30 foot dives. Something about having kids and going down 80-100 foot to chase lobster and fish I haven't overcome yet. especially with the sharks. dang things spook me like snakes on land! lol What was the second location called if public numbers. looks interesting. We fish the timberholes a lot and was curious what it actually looked like down there. But the second location I was wondering if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice video, fish, lobster, dinner man that looked good. Hate that about the cobia


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tank banger said:


> Nice video, fish, lobster, dinner man that looked good. Hate that about the cobia


Don't listen to this guy, he'd eat a turd if you fried it right!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Are we seeing more sharks these days or has the population grown so much that they are starting to become overwhelming? Can any of the older spearfisherman answer that?

I have been diving/spearing for about 3 years. In the first year, we rarely saw sharks. Now, it is expected to see at least 1 throughout the day, especially when the click of the speargun goes off.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like you need a bigger lobster bag!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Don't listen to this guy, he'd eat a turd if you fried it right!


Never know till you try :tooth:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

naclh2oDave said:


> Looks like you need a bigger lobster bag!


I do have one but I don't like feeling that I have 100 things hanging off of me. I usually just carry that one in my pocket. But needing a bigger bag is a good problem to have.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

polar21 said:


> Are we seeing more sharks these days or has the population grown so much that they are starting to become overwhelming? Can any of the older spearfisherman answer that?
> 
> I have been diving/spearing for about 3 years. In the first year, we rarely saw sharks. Now, it is expected to see at least 1 throughout the day, especially when the click of the speargun goes off.


From my experiences I would say that sharks have gotten worse since I have been diving here the last couple years. I don't have that long of a diving history but if there are more is it because there really are more sharks or just more encounters with them?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*More Sharks*



MillerTime said:


> From my experiences I would say that sharks have gotten worse since I have been diving here the last couple years. I don't have that long of a diving history but if there are more is it because there really are more sharks or just more encounters with them?


There are definitely many, many, many more and bigger sharks since the net ban was put into place in the mid 90's. We used to multiple dives per day on the same spot, anchored and shot lots of fish and never saw a shark. Those same spots today are covered with them. Used to do lots of night dives at Trysler Grounds, Greens Hole and other natural bottom spots lobstering, and never thought about sharks. Couldn't get me in the water there after dark now.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

cuzmondo said:


> There are definitely many, many, many more and bigger sharks since the net ban was put into place in the mid 90's. We used to multiple dives per day on the same spot, anchored and shot lots of fish and never saw a shark. Those same spots today are covered with them. Used to do lots of night dives at Trysler Grounds, Greens Hole and other natural bottom spots lobstering, and never thought about sharks. Couldn't get me in the water there after dark now.


I have always wanted to do a night dive looking for lobster but didn't like not being able to see what was out there. Did you notice there were more lobster out at night?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great vids - can't wait to get down again.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*night dive*



MillerTime said:


> I have always wanted to do a night dive looking for lobster but didn't like not being able to see what was out there. Did you notice there were more lobster out at night?


To tell the truth, I've had much better luck finding them in the day time, but did find them when we did the night dives. The night diving was a rush I'll never forget; we did a lot of them back in the day. We'd hit a big spot and put 4 to 6 divers in the water with glow sticks of different colors tied to each of us so we knew who was who. It's a different world down there at night.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Definitely lots more sharks now. I dove for years back in the 90s and early 2000s and never saw a shark. Now we see one on most days. Of course we do about 4-5 dives a day increasing our odds. Of course the odds really ramp up when that Riffe goes off.

As far as night diving, it is awesome. The K-crew usually makes at least 1 night trip per year. Never saw a shark at night but we leave the spearguns in the boat. There is a whole new cast of characters on the reef at night.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

What kind of helment iS that gopro attached to?


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice videos! You are killing me with those shovel nose.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

so thats what the timberholes look like... well that Vis is pretty damn good, how far down were you do you think?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

The helmet that I am using or the one that you could see Jeremy using?

Finding lobster is more interesting to me than shooting fish. Most of the time I get too caught up in both though.

The timber holes is a pretty cool area. I love diving there as it always seems we drop down on a different spot and never see the same things twice.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Where we were at was between 105'-120'


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing the view from the under-side.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Interested in both or either... Just want to move mine off gun to nugget...looking for best way to do it


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

There are a few ways that the guys I dive with have their gopro attached.

Troy uses the elastic headband mount that comes with the gopro originally. He then sewed a strap of elastic to the bottom so it runs under his chin and stays on his head. Otherwise that headband mount has a tendency to fall of real easy. 

Jeremy uses a rock climbing helmet with one of the gopro mounts screwed to the front.

Carl uses a skateboarding helmet with a bunch of holes drilled in it to let the bubbles through. 

I took a construction hard hat and screwed a gopro mount to the front and then added a strap that was in the camping section of Walmart to keep it on my head. Drilled some holes so the bubbles wouldn't get trapped and I was good to go. My wife says I look like Bob the builder though.

It really depends on what you want to spend. I know some people attach them to their mask as well. I spent about $8 total on mine, Troy even less, Jeremy about $80 and Carl somewhere in between.


----------

